# Viva la Bam



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone watch this? (I'm starting to think I'm the only one).

It's one of the funniest programs I've ever watched and is even better than Jackass.

I'm so glad MTV is showing repeats because I missed them first time round but does anyone know if I can download episodes on the net?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

I used to watch it, but I've been w/o cable for a few weeks. But, I've actually grown to love the VH1 reality shows over the MTV reality shows! I love Flavor of Love and My Fair Brady! and Surreal Life! I can't wait for it's return!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 23, 2006)

My ex was obsessed with it, but I'm not really a fan of it. It can be entertaining, but most of the time, it's just frustrating!


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 24, 2006)

I like watching him beat his dad up lmao...thats so awful


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 24, 2006)

i love viva la bam and wildboyz!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I used to watch it, but I've been w/o cable for a few weeks. But, I've actually grown to love the VH1 reality shows over the MTV reality shows! I love Flavor of Love and My Fair Brady! and Surreal Life! I can't wait for it's return! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm with you.  I love VH1.  Flavor of Love and My Fair Brady are two of my favorites.  I actually don't get Viva La Bam.  It's not funny to me.  It gross and crass most of the time.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_I like watching him beat his dad up lmao...thats so awful_

 
Me too (that's so bad).


----------

